# Cat chasing won't stop. What can I do?



## Chessie16 (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok so here's the situation. My husband and I adopted a cat last november from a rescue. Her name is Izzy and she is about two years old. Izzy has a personality that reminds me of a dog almost. She's very vocal and follows us around most of the time. She's also super playful so we decided to get her a friend this summer. In June we adopted another cat who is 1.5 years old named Cleo. Cleo is not as playful as Izzy but she loves to pet and be a lap cat. We kept them separated from each other and slowly introduced them the way you're supposed to (letting them smell each other through toys, clothes, and letting them see each other, etc) eventually we put them together and they were fine. They weren't buddy buddy but tolerant. After about 1 week together, Izzy had emergency surgery due to a blockage in her stomach. The cats were then separated for two weeks while she recovered from this. We then went on vacation and didn't want to leave them together since they would need to be reintroduced. Altogether they were separated for 3 weeks total. We then tried to slowly introduce them again the way we did the first time, it did not seem to go as well. Izzy would chase Cleo around and Cleo would hiss back at her and sometimes swat. However, Izzy hasn't really exhibited many signs of aggression. She swishes her tail back and forth but she always swishes her tail all the time unless she is sleeping. Her fur wasn't standing up and she never hisses back at Cleo. Just chases like its a game and Cleo obviously doesn't want to play. Unfortunately its not like you can tell Cleo that if she doesn't run Izzy won't chase her. 

This has been going on for almost 2 months now and hasn't stopped. It was gradually getting slightly better until 2 weeks ago. Now its worse than it used to be in that Cleo doesn't come out from under the bed unless she knows we are around and Izzy's not there. She tends to growl whenever she even see's Izzy and Izzy always runs to chase her when she hears the bell on her collar. Cleo still eats and uses the litter box and she'll come downstairs for her dinner time and if we bring her downstairs to sit on our laps, so I don't think she's super unhappy living with us. They will eat their wet food together just fine. They will even both sleep on our bed at night. Izzy at the foot and Cleo by our heads. We have tried squirting Izzy with water each time she chases. We have spray bottles all over the house. But she'll just run away and then come back 30 seconds later to do it again. She even blinks because she knows she's gonna be sprayed! But she still chases! We've tried clapping throwing soft objects (pillows etc) but nothing seems to work. Does anyone have any advice on how to get them to just tolerate each other so they can sit in the same room? (I don't want to get rid of either one of them, they are terrific cats!) We are just at out wits end about what to do!! My husband is quickly losing patience. I know they can get along because they have before, so I don't know why its getting worse. Any advice would be appreciated!!!

Oh let me also add that they are both front paw declawed and spayed.


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

Sorry I don't have any advice as I am a new cat owner too. I also have 2 cats, one is more playful than the other and always wants to play chase or wrestle, while the 2nd cat doesn't really want to most of the time... they can co-exist okay though so it's not as extreme of a problem as yours... but I'd still like to hear what others have to say!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Ok, so this might be out of the question, but have you thought about a third cat? Perhaps a spunky 3 or 4 month old that could play with Izzy and distract her from bothering Cleo. 

I know that might be a huge decision though, so in the meantime, be comforted with the fact that she might grow out of this in a few months. She's still pretty young, I find cats start "maturing" around 3 years old


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I would take the bell off Cleo's collar. No need to alert Izzy that's she up and about.

You may want to consider using baby gates. It did help my situation to some extent. It's a good way for Cleo get used to Izzy, see her, smell her, play footsies with her, without fear of being chased. 

I wouldn't add another cat until these two are at least frenemies (not buddies, but no contact). 

Cinderella chased and intimidated my Cleo for about 4-6 months (no contact). They never became friends, but they lived together just fine after that.

Good luck!


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

It sounds like Izzy has some extra energy and would really like to play with Cleo. Maybe you could find ways to keep Izzy busy. The more she sleeps, the less they fight.  

Not sure what sort of things Izzy likes, but some of the toys we use to tire our kitties out include the Da Bird (the best toy ever), a treat ball, the peek-a-prize (filled with toys and their favorite treats, so they have to work to get the treats out), and a laser pointer.

I would also suggest using Feliway diffusors throughout the house. They release a pheromone that is calming to cats. 

I also like Marie's idea for using baby gates. When you are not home, you could put one of the kitties in a room with baby gates in the doorway. That way Cleo would feel safe but still be able to see Izzy.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes, I think My3babies has the right idea. Izzy is probably bored and has high energy. Did you try tiring her out with a laser pointer? 

I agree that baby gates would also be a good idea.

I have a similar problem with my cat Miu and my dog Rocky. Miu wants to play most of the time whereas Rocky is a lap dog who's calm. They tolerate each other and sometimes I have to intervene with sharp No commands or distractions when Miu plays too rough.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

and I agree, take the bell off the timid cat. It's probably giving her ulcers!


----------



## vapid (Aug 2, 2010)

I've been having this problem. Two cats, both under a year old. One learned how to play from watching the other, and now is a bit more confident. 

The other is just way higher in energy. She chases the other one down a couple times a day, which freaks the other out causes hisses. They get along a lot better since I got them about two months ago, but it's clear the other has way too much energy for both me and the other to handle (I can't seem to get her to tire out when she hits those energy spikes, it only encourages her more!).

I've considering getting a high energy kitten as a 3rd cat so many times in the last two weeks haha.


----------



## Chessie16 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the advice! Cleo's bell has been removed and so far that has worked out well. Unfortunately we already do play with several toys with Izzy already. She likes lazers and thick hair ties but we have to be around a lot to play with them with her and we can never seem to wear her out! We can't give her any toys that have the thin elastic cords on them because all she does is chew the elastic off and try to eat it. She also seems to play with toys for 5-10 min and then becomes bored with them. It can be very frustrating sometimes it's like constantly having to entertain a child. We have gotten a few new toys so hopefully that will help some and we are trying pheromone collars on them as well. Again it has helped some already so we'll see how it goes. The baby gate will be next if this stuff doesn't work.


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

vapid said:


> I've been having this problem. Two cats, both under a year old. One learned how to play from watching the other, and now is a bit more confident.
> 
> The other is just way higher in energy. She chases the other one down a couple times a day, which freaks the other out causes hisses. They get along a lot better since I got them about two months ago, but it's clear the other has way too much energy for both me and the other to handle (I can't seem to get her to tire out when she hits those energy spikes, it only encourages her more!).
> 
> I've considering getting a high energy kitten as a 3rd cat so many times in the last two weeks haha.


Me too me too... but it seems a bit too much having had my 2 cats for a month only (the 2nd one was adopted 2 weeks after the first one). Doesn't help when you keep seeing cute cat pics!


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

Chessie16 said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice! Cleo's bell has been removed and so far that has worked out well. Unfortunately we already do play with several toys with Izzy already. She likes lazers and thick hair ties but we have to be around a lot to play with them with her and we can never seem to wear her out! We can't give her any toys that have the thin elastic cords on them because all she does is chew the elastic off and try to eat it. She also seems to play with toys for 5-10 min and then becomes bored with them. It can be very frustrating sometimes it's like constantly having to entertain a child. We have gotten a few new toys so hopefully that will help some and we are trying pheromone collars on them as well. Again it has helped some already so we'll see how it goes. The baby gate will be next if this stuff doesn't work.


My cat seems to get bored after we play with him for 5-10min... we're considering getting one of these automatic interactive toys, either the Bolt or the Dart (new, coming out later this week).


----------



## BarkingPup (May 16, 2009)

How do you play with Izzy? 

A way to keep interest is to act like the toy is prey. Jerk it around, hide it behind things (most cats go nuts when they can see pieces of it or hear it but can't see it). Make it run when it sees the cat, escape her grasp (after capture), sit still and tremble and eventually it will be wounded and your cat will have had a mentally stimulating playtime ^^

I've had great results using this method with my high strung cat. My lazy bum isn't quite as enthusiastic but she does occasionally give it a whap. Unfortunately, Skooma (aforementioned lazy bum) was a barn cat before she was a house cat so she usually hoards the toy instead of playing like Sugar does.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Ummm, have you tried simple toys like a cardboard box, paper bag, ping pong balls, plastic pulls off frozen juice cans, coiled plastic pet toys, plastic bread clips, paper/foil balls. Cats often make their own fun. e.g. cardboard box, cut some holes in it so cat can stick in paws. Yes, it's always difficult when one cat's energy isn't the same as another's. I have a bit of the same problem, my boy is more playful than my girl, but I can usually engage him in toss and fetch games----he likes to retrieve little bits of wire he finds on hubby's workbench. :wink

Another thing you might try is hiding treats around your house. Let cat see you put it somewhere. This should give him something to do to find them.


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

catloverami said:


> Ummm, have you tried simple toys like a cardboard box, paper bag, ping pong balls, plastic pulls off frozen juice cans, coiled plastic pet toys, plastic bread clips, paper/foil balls. Cats often make their own fun. e.g. cardboard box, cut some holes in it so cat can stick in paws. Yes, it's always difficult when one cat's energy isn't the same as another's. I have a bit of the same problem, my boy is more playful than my girl, but I can usually engage him in toss and fetch games----he likes to retrieve little bits of wire he finds on hubby's workbench. :wink
> 
> Another thing you might try is hiding treats around your house. Let cat see you put it somewhere. This should give him something to do to find them.


Thanks for the suggestions. We have tried some (e.g. foil ball, plastic balls, paper bag etc).

The higher energy cat isn't really into treats (will eat if give it to him, but need to sniff and think about it before he decides he wants it) so food is not a motivator for him... that's too bad because the less playful cat LOVES food.


----------



## vapid (Aug 2, 2010)

Ummm said:


> Me too me too... but it seems a bit too much having had my 2 cats for a month only (the 2nd one was adopted 2 weeks after the first one). Doesn't help when you keep seeing cute cat pics!


Well I don't think our stories could be more closely written. I got my two cats at the same time less than 2 months ago.

I think I'm going to start looking to a compatible male cat to help because once I get the chaser wound up, she just doesn't stop. I could probably play two hours non stop and she'd still beg for more. The other cat is just plain scared of her when it comes to playing. I think she was removed from her litter too soon.

A nice and hyper male might be the prescription. I've already jumped in the deep end of the pool, and the only difference between two cats and three is a bit more scooping. I can live with that


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Ah, thanks for the link on interactive cat toys. I think that will help a lot of people out, Chessie16 and me included.


----------



## BarkingPup (May 16, 2009)

Instead of hiding treats you can get a pack of those cheap mouse toys (non-catnip). Make sure the cats are sleeping or distracted, and hide them around the house. Sugar isn't so hot on this but Skooma _adores_ finding the hidden toys. It's a good way to keep them occupied when you're gone.


----------



## Chessie16 (Aug 27, 2010)

We have both simple toys (boxes, ribbon, hair rubber bands) and cat toys (lasers, jingle balls, cat tree) for her. Unfortunately we can't give her anything with thin elastic or she will chew it up and eat it. She is a blind chord chewer so plastic twisties or anything with thin wire she would rather try and eat instead of play with. Her favorite toys are hair rubber bands (we shoot them across the house and she runs, picks it up and brings it right back) and the laser. But she tires of them after about 10-15 min.


----------

